# Belly Pix



## blubberboy767 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey guys, figured this may be fun for the ladies but we should each post a pic of our favorite belly shot? What do ya think? Here's mine: 

View attachment Picture 5.jpg


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Oct 2, 2005)

Speaking as one of the FFA of the board, I think we'd love that. Let's go, post those pics!  
~FC


----------



## Obesus (Oct 2, 2005)

looks like the 2X scrubs are getting a touch tight...can't imagine why!! LOL I think I better take me over to "Cheap Scrubs.com" for the 3X! The alternative title for this photo is: "Ode to Little Debbie"....! ROFL


----------



## missaf (Oct 2, 2005)

Obesus said:


> looks like the 2X scrubs are getting a touch tight...can't imagine why!! LOL I think I better take me over to "Cheap Scrubs.com" for the 3X! The alternative title for this photo is: "Ode to Little Debbie"....! ROFL



Oh I dunno, I kinda like the tight scrubs look


----------



## Obesus (Oct 2, 2005)

1.) Get 3X Scrubs
2.) Continue to enjoy food on constant basis.
3.) Achieve the "Tight Scrubs Effect" with the size 3X

Sounds like a winner! LOL
Back to training for National Gluttony Month...November! LOL


----------



## bhm_fla (Oct 2, 2005)

Here's my contribution.. I posted this on the old board with the "blockhead" look.. lol.. I just cropped it this time.. Enjoy ladies!  

View attachment 1533-2.jpg


----------



## Big Jefe (Oct 3, 2005)

hey now... 

View attachment ATT000042.JPG


----------



## Goreki (Oct 4, 2005)

*purrs* Thank you very much, guys. I love all your pictures


----------



## nascardude123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cool web boards... thanks Conrad!

Here is my belly collage...  (270 pounds)

Take care!

View attachment 129


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 4, 2005)

Just had to say thanks to all who are sharing! I for one enjoy all of them!!!


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree! Pics never go unappreciated at this board.


----------



## Angela (Oct 4, 2005)

Love the pics!!! Hi Everyone,
I am Angela, 33. 5'5" 348lbs & a definite foodee. I am an active weight gainer & LOVE food. I am totally obsessed with eating & my short term goal is 450lbs. I have an incredible love for huge heavy bellies..mine is currently 66" standing & I love feeling if hang against my thighs & sway when I waddle around. I have a blog where I chronicle my gaining..it is at http://fatterdaysahead.blogspot.com Feel free to check it out.
Big Fat Hugs,
Angela
PS. I am desperately looking for someone to take some TASTEFUL shots of mt & my big belly..please let me know if you know of anyone around the Virginia area..thanks


----------



## missaf (Oct 4, 2005)

Y'all get more reputation points from me when you post belly pics


----------



## BigBelliedMale (Oct 5, 2005)

I figured what the heck....here's my belly too..... 

View attachment 11-12seatedfront002.jpg


----------



## missaf (Oct 5, 2005)

You belly button is absolutely cavernous


----------



## orinoco (Oct 5, 2005)

well since everyone else is doing it, i suppose i might as well.


----------



## TRCuse (Oct 5, 2005)

Thought I'd join in on the fun.  

View attachment Me40003.jpg


View attachment Me40006.jpg


----------



## dragorat (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's a little something from me to you. 

View attachment Image001.jpg


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 6, 2005)

Ye Gads!!!


----------



## bigvek (Oct 6, 2005)

Here I am.
View attachment Big Belly 1.jpg


View attachment Big Belly 2.jpg


View attachment Big Belly 3.jpg


----------



## missaf (Oct 6, 2005)

Wheee, thanks guys, made my day


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 6, 2005)

After a hard a grueling day in the cube, something round and soft is exactly what this girl needs


PS: can't wait till my BHM comes home!!!! Men keep it up!!!!!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Oct 7, 2005)

View attachment 207
here is one of my pics


----------



## Goreki (Oct 7, 2005)

extra_fat_guy said:


> here is one of my pics


 I always look forward to your pictures, thank you.


----------



## ItalnStalian (Oct 8, 2005)

Here is my contribution. I hope it measures up  

View attachment belly2big.jpg


----------



## Charisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh my paws and whiskers. What a handsome (I mean steaming HOT) bunch of guys we have here... (I typed that as "hear" the first time... when my spelling goes, you can tell you've got me hot and bothered!


----------



## lady of the dark (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm lovin' it...


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 8, 2005)

Thought I'd throw in my two cents. Here, you'll find some before and after pics. 







And now, chronicling the formation of my double chin...






Ta-daa! You, too, can go from thin to fat just using the diet that I did! DESSERT!!


----------



## Charisa (Oct 8, 2005)

coyote wild said:


> Ta-daa! You, too, can go from thin to fat just using the diet that I did! DESSERT!!



Hasn't worked for me yet... or not enough. I will just have to keep trying 

But those are great pics you have there...care to say what your weight was at in both pictures? You've made fantastic progress, anyway - what a cute stickin'-out belly!


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 9, 2005)

Pinch me, I think I'm dreaming! Keep it up guys!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 9, 2005)

They have been in an art show and a couple of my articles in those wild and wacky magickal magazines, but they really do represent the Alchemical work on the Alchemical vessel....which is my own body! There are 13 and in general, they represent the Pythagorean Tetraktys and/or the sacred mountain of the philosophers, Abiegnus...who knew anything such as that could be tattoos? This just came up again this Friday at the art group I do for our mental health clients..one of them is very heavily tattooed and we got into a very interesting discussion of the whole thing...I need to do a tattoo around or over my belly button..that is the big power step, so I am planning it carefully for maximum magickal maniacalism!


----------



## growinguy (Oct 9, 2005)

Another new guy...here's my belly 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## FattenRickSoCal (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi --
I had just signed up as a new member (SoCalMin2Fat) when the Boards changed. For some reason people thought my name stood for "Southern California Woman With the name of Minnie Who is Into Fat." Huh?
So, lets see if Fatten Rick So Cal is more clear. 

View attachment 100905pix 006.jpg


View attachment 100905pix 008.jpg


View attachment 100905pix 009.jpg


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 10, 2005)

Charisa said:


> But those are great pics you have there...care to say what your weight was at in both pictures? You've made fantastic progress, anyway - what a cute stickin'-out belly!



the thinner ones, I'm around 170-something. My fatter ones, I'm around early 200's. I don't weigh myself too much or document, so I'm really just guessing, here.

and if anyone's interested, i would love to have a feedee/feeder roleplay. my aim sn is in my profile, if you click my avatar.


----------



## It's Just Me (Oct 12, 2005)

Wowie! Nice pics you guys! Very, very nice.


----------



## Zoe (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you all for sharing the pics!  I'm new here and already love this all! Always willing to see more...  Zoe


----------



## Nikki (Oct 14, 2005)

Ladies we've hit jackpot! Pot belly that is....Good thing we get eye candy too.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Oct 14, 2005)

ItalnStalian said:


> Here is my contribution. I hope it measures up



I just glanced at the screenname that posted it, and at first, I thought it said "ItalianStalin." Talk about a goof!! LOL

--B.


----------

